# Project Natal



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pictures of Project Natal Posted Online
*
*Microsoft's motion camera pictured, new features detailed.
*by Scott Lowe 

*April 20, 2010* - An Italian gaming site, *Multiplayer.It*, posted pictures of what they claim is a demo unit of *Project Natal* being tested for speech recognition. 










The pictures detail a quick start guide, instruction manual, and the demo unit itself. The report also claims that Project Natal requires an independent power source to power a motorized tilt mechanism, which IGN has also confirmed with sources with firsthand knowledge of the device. 










As for the speech testing being performed by their source, Multiplayer.It says that users will be able to power on the Xbox 360 and navigating programs like Facebook using voice commands. 

Source: IGN


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This is one of those believe it when you see it things. It sounds good, but its a big ask for this to be a fast reliable system.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree, I have had trouble with the VR on my laptop which runs Vista 64-Bit, so I don't know how they plan to get this to run well on the Natal. Personally they should leave the VR off it IMO.


----------

